# Bonolis rinnova con Mediaset: Ciao Darwin nel 2023 e Avanti un Altro.



## fabri47 (5 Maggio 2022)

*Paolo Bonolis* *rinnova *il suo ormai longevo contratto *con Mediaset*. Tra i programmi previsti, *altre due stagioni di "Avanti un Altro"* (80 puntate da registrare e che andranno in onda a gennaio 2023) ed il *ritorno di "Ciao Darwin"*, alla *nona edizione*, programma storico che manca in tv dal 2019. 

A dare la notizia TvBlog, che aggiunge che la trasmissione che mette a confronto le categorie di persone *avrà delle modifiche*, tra cui parziale sostituzione degli autori del programma. È possibile che Ciao Darwin cambierà strutturalmente rispetto alle precedenti edizioni e potrebbe essere certa *l'eliminazione del gioco del "Genodrome"*, che ha portato problemi nell'ultima edizione del 2019 quando, in una puntata, un concorrente è rimasto paralizzato a causa di un incidente.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Paolo Bonolis* *rinnova *il suo ormai longevo contratto *con Mediaset*. Tra i programmi previsti, *altre due stagioni di "Avanti un Altro"* (80 puntate da registrare e che andranno in onda a gennaio 2023) ed il *ritorno di "Ciao Darwin"*, alla *nona edizione*, programma storico che manca in tv dal 2019.
> 
> A dare la notizia TvBlog, che aggiunge che la trasmissione che mette a confronto le categorie di persone *avrà delle modifiche*, tra cui parziale sostituzione degli autori del programma. È possibile che Ciao Darwin cambierà strutturalmente rispetto alle precedenti edizioni e potrebbe essere certa *l'eliminazione del gioco del "Genodrome"*, che ha portato problemi nell'ultima edizione del 2019 quando, in una puntata, un concorrente è rimasto paralizzato a causa di un incidente.


Buona notizia. Io spero, però, che Mediaset ripeschi dal suo archivio l'edizione 2007 "L'Anello Mancante" con le sfide della gabbia neurale tra Califano e Enzo Paolo Turchi, oppure la Macchina del Tempo di Belli vs Brutti.





Ormai è diventata una rarità quell'edizione, si trovano poche cose a riguardo. Se la rimasterizzassero in HD e le mettessero al sabato sera su Canale 5, sono sicuro che farebbero il botto.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Buona notizia. Io spero, però, che Mediaset ripeschi dal suo archivio l'edizione 2007 "L'Anello Mancante" con le sfide della gabbia neurale tra Califano e Enzo Paolo Turchi, oppure la Macchina del Tempo di Belli vs Brutti.
> 
> 
> Ormai è diventata una rarità quell'edizione, si trovano poche cose a riguardo. Se la rimasterizzassero in HD e le mettessero al sabato sera su Canale 5, sono sicuro che farebbero il botto.






Altra perla di quell'edizione, che per me è la migliore. In una puntata ospitarono anche i Knack, visto che in quell'anno si decise di invitare i cantanti del passato ad ogni serata.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Paolo Bonolis* *rinnova *il suo ormai longevo contratto *con Mediaset*. Tra i programmi previsti, *altre due stagioni di "Avanti un Altro"* (80 puntate da registrare e che andranno in onda a gennaio 2023) ed il *ritorno di "Ciao Darwin"*, alla *nona edizione*, programma storico che manca in tv dal 2019.
> 
> A dare la notizia TvBlog, che aggiunge che la trasmissione che mette a confronto le categorie di persone *avrà delle modifiche*, tra cui parziale sostituzione degli autori del programma. È possibile che Ciao Darwin cambierà strutturalmente rispetto alle precedenti edizioni e potrebbe essere certa *l'eliminazione del gioco del "Genodrome"*, che ha portato problemi nell'ultima edizione del 2019 quando, in una puntata, un concorrente è rimasto paralizzato a causa di un incidente.


Ah preciso, Ciao Darwin nel *marzo 2023*. Se qualche staffer può aggiungerlo nel topic gli sono grato.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (5 Maggio 2022)

ma il brutto è monstrechef di Avanti un altro? ahahah


----------



## fabri47 (5 Maggio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> ma il brutto è monstrechef di Avanti un altro? ahahah


Può darsi, anche se sono passati tanti anni. Bonolis è solito prendere i personaggi di Ciao Darwin e poi metterli nel salottino di AUA. A proposito, ma che fine ha fatto il mistico Fabio Filisetti? Lo hanno riciclato per qualche edizione del quiz e poi è sparito. Sarà tornato in cielo, come Gesù  .


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2022)

potrebbe anche fare qualche trasmissione nuova...capisco cavalcare all'infinito i classici di successo, però Bonolis è uno dei pochi a creare con gli autori format nuovi in Italia invece di copiare o comprare quelli esteri
anni fa disse di essersi stufato di fare sempre le solite due trasmissioni...fece quel programma sulla musica per esempio


----------



## fabri47 (5 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> potrebbe anche fare qualche trasmissione nuova...capisco cavalcare all'infinito i classici di successo, però Bonolis è uno dei pochi a creare con gli autori format nuovi in Italia invece di copiare o comprare quelli esteri
> anni fa disse di essersi stufato di fare sempre le solite due trasmissioni...fece quel programma sulla musica per esempio


Effettivamente in questa Mediaset che non ha più idee (quest'anno hanno fatto il record di riesumazioni tra Zelig e Scherzi a Parte) è sprecato, ma c'è anche da dire che altrove, vista l'aria che tira di politicamente corretto, programmi come Ciao Darwin e Avanti un Altro non li farebbe. Mediaset ha di buono che, alla fine, se fa gli ascolti ti permette di fare di tutto.


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Effettivamente in questa Mediaset che non ha più idee (quest'anno hanno fatto il record di riesumazioni tra Zelig e Scherzi a Parte) è sprecato, ma c'è anche da dire che altrove, vista l'aria che tira di politicamente corretto, programmi come Ciao Darwin e Avanti un Altro non li farebbe. Mediaset ha di buono che, alla fine, se fa gli ascolti ti permette di fare di tutto.


potrebbe andare a sky uno o canale 9 come crozza...non credo però gli andrebbe bene


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A dare la notizia TvBlog, che aggiunge che la trasmissione che mette a confronto le categorie di persone avrà delle modifiche, tra cui parziale sostituzione degli autori del programma. È possibile che Ciao Darwin cambierà strutturalmente rispetto alle precedenti edizioni e potrebbe* essere certa l'eliminazione del gioco del "Genodrome"*, che ha portato problemi nell'ultima edizione del 2019 quando, in una puntata, un concorrente è rimasto paralizzato a causa di un incidente.



Peccato,era un giochino che faceva veramente crepare dalle risate (in realtà più per le "offese" di Bonolis ai concorrenti che per il gioco in se  )
Potrebbero eliminare la parte finale con i rulli e inserire qualche altro mini gioco,copiando sempre da takeshi castle


----------



## fabri47 (5 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> potrebbe andare a sky uno o canale 9 come crozza...non credo però gli andrebbe bene


Ormai Mediaset è la pensione di Bonolis. Nessun'altro gli darebbe 10 milioni a stagione per fargli fare un programma, massimo due se è tempo di Ciao Darwin. Pure Gerry Scotti ho letto che guadagna tanto e raramente fa prime serate.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Paolo Bonolis* *rinnova *il suo ormai longevo contratto *con Mediaset*. Tra i programmi previsti, *altre due stagioni di "Avanti un Altro"* (80 puntate da registrare e che andranno in onda a gennaio 2023) ed il *ritorno di "Ciao Darwin"*, alla *nona edizione*, programma storico che manca in tv dal 2019.
> 
> A dare la notizia TvBlog, che aggiunge che la trasmissione che mette a confronto le categorie di persone *avrà delle modifiche*, tra cui parziale sostituzione degli autori del programma. È possibile che Ciao Darwin cambierà strutturalmente rispetto alle precedenti edizioni e potrebbe essere certa *l'eliminazione del gioco del "Genodrome"*, che ha portato problemi nell'ultima edizione del 2019 quando, in una puntata, un concorrente è rimasto paralizzato a causa di un incidente.


Ci sta, sa fare ben altro ma questo lo fa molto bene e tira gli ascolti


----------



## Lo Gnu (5 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Paolo Bonolis* *rinnova *il suo ormai longevo contratto *con Mediaset*. Tra i programmi previsti, *altre due stagioni di "Avanti un Altro"* (80 puntate da registrare e che andranno in onda a gennaio 2023) ed il *ritorno di "Ciao Darwin"*, alla *nona edizione*, programma storico che manca in tv dal 2019.
> 
> A dare la notizia TvBlog, che aggiunge che la trasmissione che mette a confronto le categorie di persone *avrà delle modifiche*, tra cui parziale sostituzione degli autori del programma. È possibile che Ciao Darwin cambierà strutturalmente rispetto alle precedenti edizioni e potrebbe essere certa *l'eliminazione del gioco del "Genodrome"*, che ha portato problemi nell'ultima edizione del 2019 quando, in una puntata, un concorrente è rimasto paralizzato a causa di un incidente.


Bonolis è un grande della tv, però potrebbe portare qualcosa di nuovo o riproporre qualcosa che non va più in onda. Ad esempio il senso della vita era molto bello.


----------



## ARKANA (5 Maggio 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Bonolis è un grande della tv, però potrebbe portare qualcosa di nuovo o riproporre qualcosa che non va più in onda. Ad esempio il senso della vita era molto bello.


Si ma tutte mediaset dovrebbe darsi una rinnovata, tv vecchia per vecchi, si lamentano degli share bassi... ma cosa si aspettano proponendo show che andavano di moda 15 anni fa?


----------



## ARKANA (5 Maggio 2022)

Che poi non che la RAI sia messa meglio, però nel 2022 fare andare ancora in onda roba tipo striscia, paperissima, ciao Darwin, il gf, l'isola dei famosi, le iene è anacronistico, a sto punto portate pure bim bum bam, ok il prezzo è giusto e colpo grosso e torniamo negli anni 90


----------



## Raryof (5 Maggio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Che poi non che la RAI sia messa meglio, però nel 2022 fare andare ancora in onda roba tipo striscia, paperissima, ciao Darwin, il gf, l'isola dei famosi, le iene è anacronistico, a sto punto portate pure bim bum bam, ok il prezzo è giusto e colpo grosso e torniamo negli anni 90


Colpo grosso sono tantissimi anni che va su Extra la notte (anni fa avevo anche registrato della roba), su mediaset non hanno grosse idee, ultimamente avevano fatto quel programma con i bambini delle elementari e i vip, ma portare i bambini su mediaset è difficile, fanno sempre le stesse cose, allungano i reality, allungano il brodo, finché gli va bene mandano avanti ma ad oggi non si staccano dai mostri sacri che sono tutti over 60 purtroppo per loro e che propongono sempre gli stessi programmi, pure la De Filippi al pomeriggio e poi anche in prima serata (pure lei c'ha 60 anni), la cosa incredibile è che abbiamo ancora pure Costanzo ultraottantenne col MCS e tanto trash pure lì, la tv italiana è veramente in stato comatoso e nel cinema a parte Mainetti (Freaks out) sempre le solite cose, con tutto che con la pandeminchia hanno fatto fallire il cinema e non capiscono come mai la gente non vada al cinema solo per il piacere di mettere la museruola e stare con tante persone museruolate come piacere principale della serata (prima anche del film).


----------



## ARKANA (5 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Colpo grosso sono tantissimi anni che va su Extra la notte (anni fa avevo anche registrato della roba), su mediaset non hanno grosse idee, ultimamente avevano fatto quel programma con i bambini delle elementari e i vip, ma portare i bambini su mediaset è difficile, fanno sempre le stesse cose, allungano i reality, allungano il brodo, finché gli va bene mandano avanti ma ad oggi non si staccano dai mostri sacri che sono tutti over 60 purtroppo per loro e che propongono sempre gli stessi programmi, pure la De Filippi al pomeriggio e poi anche in prima serata (pure lei c'ha 60 anni), la cosa incredibile è che abbiamo ancora pure Costanzo ultraottantenne col MCS e tanto trash pure lì, la tv italiana è veramente in stato comatoso e nel cinema a parte Mainetti (Freaks out) sempre le solite cose, con tutto che con la pandeminchia hanno fatto fallire il cinema e non capiscono come mai la gente non vada al cinema solo per il piacere di mettere la museruola e stare con tante persone museruolate come piacere principale della serata (prima anche del film).


Hai ragione, pure riguardo ai film siam messi abbastanza male, anche quelli trasmessi in TV, sempre i soliti a rotazione, per non parlare delle serie TV, vanno ancora avanti con roba tipo csi (puntate del 2006/2007) o schifezze varie con dentro attori-cani come Manuela Arcuri o Gabriel Garko, finché non ci sarà un vero ricambio generazionale è meglio tenerla spenta e accenderla solo quando gioca il Milan


----------



## Lo Gnu (5 Maggio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Si ma tutte mediaset dovrebbe darsi una rinnovata, tv vecchia per vecchi, si lamentano degli share bassi... ma cosa si aspettano proponendo show che andavano di moda 15 anni fa?


Si, salvo qualche rara eccezione tipo "Battute" (programma carino che c'è stato qualche anno fa), Lundini o qualcosina ogni tanto sfornata da rai 3, la tv generalista è vecchia in tutto, nei format, nei concetti, nei conduttori.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Maggio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, pure riguardo ai film siam messi abbastanza male, anche quelli trasmessi in TV, sempre i soliti a rotazione, per non parlare delle serie TV, vanno ancora avanti con roba tipo csi (puntate del 2006/2007) o schifezze varie con dentro attori-cani come *Manuela Arcuri o Gabriel Garko*, finché non ci sarà un vero ricambio generazionale è meglio tenerla spenta e accenderla solo quando gioca il Milan


Quelli li hanno fatti fuori da tempo per fortuna. Sulle serie tv, forse, si stanno impegnando un po' di più nelle sceneggiature, anche se gli attori sono quelli che sono. Ora è il turno di Argentero celebrato come un grande attore nel ruolo di primario di ospedale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2022)

Speriamo non lo imbottiscano di travoni, il bello di Ciao Darwin sono i culi e la f.


----------



## ARKANA (5 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quelli li hanno fatti fuori da tempo per fortuna. Sulle serie tv, forse, si stanno impegnando un po' di più nelle sceneggiature, anche se gli attori sono quelli che sono. Ora è il turno di Argentero celebrato come un grande attore nel ruolo di primario di ospedale.


Il dottor house del policlinico ambrosiano


----------



## fabri47 (5 Maggio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Il dottor house del policlinico ambrosiano


Oppure Lino Guanciale che fa il ruolo di Milo Ventimiglia nel remake Rai italiano di This Is Us. O sul 5 Giorgio Pasotti e Ambra Angiolini che fanno il remake di Broadchurch. Ce n'è per tutti i gusti  .

Ultimamente, così come acquistano i format di intrattenimento dall'estero, stanno facendo remake di serie straniere da una parte e dall'altra, tipo è andata in onda una recentemente su Rai 1 con protagonista Stefano Accorsi che fa il giudice padre di un figlio che ha fatto sgarro a dei mafiosi, roba ispirata da una serie israeliana.


----------



## ARKANA (5 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oppure Lino Guanciale che fa il ruolo di Milo Ventimiglia nel remake Rai italiano di This Is Us. O sul 5 Giorgio Pasotti e Ambra Angiolini che fanno il remake di Broadchurch. Ce n'è per tutti i gusti  .
> 
> Ultimamente, così come acquistano i format di intrattenimento dall'estero, stanno facendo remake di serie straniere da una parte e dall'altra, tipo è andata in onda una recentemente su Rai 1 con protagonista Stefano Accorsi che fa il giudice padre di un figlio che ha fatto sgarro a dei mafiosi, roba ispirata da una serie israeliana.


Non ho visto niente di quelle che hai citato, probabilmente è un limite mio, ma già solo leggendo i nomi dei vari attori non mi viene neanche voglia di dargli una possibilità, sempre le solite facce in giro da 15 anni o più, robe che mi puzzano di vecchio anche se sono fatte nel 2022


----------



## Swaitak (5 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Peccato,era un giochino che faceva veramente crepare dalle risate (in realtà più per le "offese" di Bonolis ai concorrenti che per il gioco in se  )
> Potrebbero eliminare la parte finale con i rulli e inserire qualche altro mini gioco,copiando sempre da takeshi castle


a me interessa (interessava, vedremo cosa metteranno) solo dei defilet e la macchina del tempo


----------



## fabri47 (5 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a me interessa (interessava, vedremo cosa metteranno) solo dei *defilet e la macchina del tempo *


Tranquillo, rimarranno al 100%. La macchina del tempo poi è il momento più apprezzato e fa sempre il picco di share non possono toglierla, sarebbe un autogol clamoroso. Toglieranno solo il Genodrome per l'incidente e poi, diciamocelo, era una cosa nata nel 2010, nelle edizioni antecedenti nemmeno c'era. Un peccato, in ogni caso.


----------



## Zenos (5 Maggio 2022)

Quando ci ridate Mai dire e Zelig?


----------



## fabri47 (5 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quando ci ridate Mai dire e Zelig?


Mai Dire dopo il fallimentare Mai Dire Talk nel 2018, mi sa che non torna più. Peccato, perchè la Gialappas su Rai 2 aveva anche trovato un loro spazio che stava facendo bene, ma poi Mediaset gli ha fatto vedere i soldi ed ora si ritrovano a fare live su Twitch.

Zelig è tornato in autunno con Bisio e Incontrada e tornerà la prossima stagione, visti i buoni ascolti.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (5 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> potrebbe anche fare qualche trasmissione nuova...capisco cavalcare all'infinito i classici di successo, però Bonolis è uno dei pochi a creare con gli autori format nuovi in Italia invece di copiare o comprare quelli esteri
> anni fa disse di essersi stufato di fare sempre le solite due trasmissioni...fece quel programma sulla musica per esempio


che fu un bel floppone.
come pure le iene non andarono bene, così come il ritorno di chi ha incastrato peter pan.
Ormai la gente sembra rigettare ogni sua trasmissione che non sia Avanti un altro o Ciao Darwin.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Maggio 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Si, salvo qualche rara eccezione tipo "Battute" (programma carino che c'è stato qualche anno fa), Lundini o qualcosina ogni tanto sfornata da rai 3, la tv generalista è vecchia in tutto, nei format, nei concetti, nei conduttori.


Basta vedere il programma che danno alle 14 su Raiuno, sbagliato proprio a livello concettuale.

Si ha sempre quella sensazione di "salottino dei ricconi che se la cantano e se la suonano mentre il mondo brucia".


----------



## Hellscream (5 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oppure Lino Guanciale che fa il ruolo di Milo Ventimiglia nel *remake Rai italiano di This Is Us.* O sul 5 Giorgio Pasotti e Ambra Angiolini che fanno il remake di Broadchurch. Ce n'è per tutti i gusti  .
> 
> Ultimamente, così come acquistano i format di intrattenimento dall'estero, stanno facendo remake di serie straniere da una parte e dall'altra, tipo è andata in onda una recentemente su Rai 1 con protagonista Stefano Accorsi che fa il giudice padre di un figlio che ha fatto sgarro a dei mafiosi, roba ispirata da una serie israeliana.


Con la Ruffino con il ruolo della NONNA. Credibilissimo


----------



## ibracadabra9 (5 Maggio 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Bonolis è un grande della tv, però potrebbe portare qualcosa di nuovo o riproporre qualcosa che non va più in onda. Ad esempio il senso della vita era molto bello.


Ha detto che per l'idea che ha lui del senso della vita non glielo fanno fare e ormai si è rassegnato.
In soldoni lui voleva andare solo in prima serata ma sia Rai che Mediaset l'hanno sempre considerato un programma per la seconda serata.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (5 Maggio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Si ma tutte mediaset dovrebbe darsi una rinnovata, tv vecchia per vecchi, si lamentano degli share bassi... ma cosa si aspettano proponendo show che andavano di moda 15 anni fa?


eh ciao.
A forza di fare solo reality e aver consegnato la rete in mano alla D'Urso e al trash più becero per 15 anni si sono scavati la fossa e perso ormai totalmente la reputazione e la credibilità.
Tant'è che oggi gli unici programmi che funzionano e fanno grandi ascolti sono solo quelli di Maria che incredibilmente ha uno zoccolo duro inscalfibile.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Paolo Bonolis* *rinnova *il suo ormai longevo contratto *con Mediaset*. Tra i programmi previsti, *altre due stagioni di "Avanti un Altro"* (80 puntate da registrare e che andranno in onda a gennaio 2023) ed il *ritorno di "Ciao Darwin"*, alla *nona edizione*, programma storico che manca in tv dal 2019.
> 
> A dare la notizia TvBlog, che aggiunge che la trasmissione che mette a confronto le categorie di persone *avrà delle modifiche*, tra cui parziale sostituzione degli autori del programma. È possibile che Ciao Darwin cambierà strutturalmente rispetto alle precedenti edizioni e potrebbe essere certa *l'eliminazione del gioco del "Genodrome"*, che ha portato problemi nell'ultima edizione del 2019 quando, in una puntata, un concorrente è rimasto paralizzato a causa di un incidente.


Ciao Darwin il programma di tette e culi adoroh


----------



## Raryof (5 Maggio 2022)

A parte tutto, io sono uno di quelli che anni fa si è guardato non so quante volte la serie Boris, un prodotto che 10 anni fa era avanti anni luce rispetto a quei tempi, adesso son proprio curioso di vedere Boris 4 (uscirà entro l'anno) che come serie è un prodotto assolutamente italiano e solo italiano, mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere più serie del genere, ispirate magari a qualche film cult del passato tipo Selvaggi o simili (che ricordano Lost e poi la sua versione comica Wrecked), una serie così con i migliori attori comici italiani (Fresi, Guzzanti e co) sarebbe stata una bella cosa, invece li abbiamo rivisti in Delitti del barlume che è una buona serie ma è un po' di tutto che abbiamo visto mille volte, poi col tempo un po' calata d'intensità e nella sceneggiatura.
Ci vuole davvero che Mainetti si metta sotto per davvero, non dico con altri film ma altre serie, Coliandro va benissimo, poi se devi creare contenuto comico con Lol stiamo freschi, ci vorrebbe un po' più di coraggio per provare a fare qualcosa di diverso che si allontani dal classico film o classica serie rai o mediaset, adesso da un pezzo vanno di moda serie sulla sanità o sulle prigioni, ma datemi 20 stagioni di Boris con puntate da 1 ora,, invece per riproporre una serie cult così hanno aspettato 10 anni, quando avrebbero avuto la possibilità di farne una ogni 2-3 anni e mantenersi il pubblico che col tempo ha imparato ad apprezzare una serie che al tempo non fu capita troppo, adesso gli attori sono tutti vecchi e logori, la tizia che faceva l'assistente è anche morta, uno dei registi pure, le attrici "cagne" che si sono susseguite sono andate a fare roba rai, tutte cose filopiddine, tutte robe considerate di livello superiore ad una serie "trash" e fuori dagli schemi come Boris.
Ci vorrebbe più coraggio ma ciò che viene prodotto deve passare certi paletti buonisti, un tempo per quanto riguardava clandestini, ong e simili, adesso lgbt a tutto spiano, come vedete c'è un sistema che controlla e limita un certo tipo di produzione, un certo tipo di spettacolo, hanno devastato i cinema mentre procedevano con il cancel culture, in Italia il cinema, la televisione sono nate prendendo in giro neri, gay e simili, i migliori film cult dei più grandi attori italiani (surrealisti) tipo Pozzetto e Villaggio, prendevano per l'ano ciò che oggi viene protetto dentro una bolla ed esaltato (e facevano capire la difficoltà di essere dalla parte sbagliata del sistema, falso ai vertici e ingenuo nella classe operaia), per avere strani diritti in più, per fare il lavaggio del cervello, adesso è tutto concentrato sugli stessi stupidi argomenti, film dove Pozzetto dava del culatttone a qualcuno non se ne faranno più, hanno fatto cambiare i tempi e il cinema italiano, surreale e divertente, è completamente sparito facendo poi esaltare attori non all'altezza che si sono riciclati in serie e seriette buoniste e stupide.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A parte tutto, io sono uno di quelli che anni fa si è guardato non so quante volte la serie Boris, un prodotto che 10 anni fa era avanti anni luce rispetto a quei tempi, adesso son proprio curioso di vedere Boris 4 (uscirà entro l'anno) che come serie è un prodotto assolutamente italiano e solo italiano, mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere più serie del genere, ispirate magari a qualche film cult del passato tipo Selvaggi o simili (che ricordano Lost e poi la sua versione comica Wrecked), una serie così con i migliori attori comici italiani (Fresi, Guzzanti e co) sarebbe stata una bella cosa, invece li abbiamo rivisti in Delitti del barlume che è una buona serie ma è un po' di tutto che abbiamo visto mille volte, poi col tempo un po' calata d'intensità e nella sceneggiatura.
> Ci vuole davvero che *Mainetti* si metta sotto per davvero, non dico con altri film ma altre serie, *Coliandro *va benissimo, poi se devi creare contenuto comico con Lol stiamo freschi, ci vorrebbe un po' più di coraggio per provare a fare qualcosa di diverso che si allontani dal classico film o classica serie rai o mediaset, adesso da un pezzo vanno di moda serie sulla sanità o sulle prigioni, ma datemi 20 stagioni di Boris con puntate da 1 ora,, invece per riproporre una serie cult così hanno aspettato 10 anni, quando avrebbero avuto la possibilità di farne una ogni 2-3 anni e mantenersi il pubblico che col tempo ha imparato ad apprezzare una serie che al tempo non fu capita troppo, adesso gli attori sono tutti vecchi e logori, la tizia che faceva l'assistente è anche morta, uno dei registi pure, le attrici "cagne" che si sono susseguite sono andate a fare roba rai, tutte cose filopiddine, tutte robe considerate di livello superiore ad una serie "trash" e fuori dagli schemi come Boris.
> Ci vorrebbe più coraggio ma ciò che viene prodotto deve passare certi paletti buonisti, un tempo per quanto riguardava clandestini, ong e simili, adesso lgbt a tutto spiano, come vedete c'è un sistema che controlla e limita un certo tipo di produzione, un certo tipo di spettacolo, hanno devastato i cinema mentre procedevano con il cancel culture, in Italia il cinema, la televisione sono nate prendendo in giro neri, gay e simili, i migliori film cult dei più grandi attori italiani (surrealisti) tipo Pozzetto e Villaggio, prendevano per l'ano ciò che oggi viene protetto dentro una bolla ed esaltato (e facevano capire la difficoltà di essere dalla parte sbagliata del sistema, falso ai vertici e ingenuo nella classe operaia), per avere strani diritti in più, per fare il lavaggio del cervello, adesso è tutto concentrato sugli stessi stupidi argomenti, film dove Pozzetto dava del culatttone a qualcuno non se ne faranno più, hanno fatto cambiare i tempi e il cinema italiano, surreale e divertente, è completamente sparito facendo poi esaltare attori non all'altezza che si sono riciclati in serie e seriette buoniste e stupide.


Quelli sono di Coliandro i Manetti bros (bravi anche loro), non hanno nulla a che fare con Mainetti.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Spero di rivedere presto Ciao Darwin.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Spero di rivedere presto Ciao Darwin.


Io lo guardo per la sfilata di moda con i culi in primo piano.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Io lo guardo per la sfilata di moda con i culi in primo piano.



Madre Natura la vogliamo buttare?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Madre Natura la vogliamo buttare?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


>



Il tuo avatar sarebbe perfetto come Madre Natura


----------



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2022)

*Già ufficiale la data di partenza: venerdì 17 marzo 2023, in prima serata. (fonte TvBlog).*


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Speriamo non lo imbottiscano di travoni, il bello di Ciao Darwin sono i culi e la f.


ultimamente era meglio di un film hard.
il mio programma preferito!!! lo guarderò sicuramente.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Già ufficiale la data di partenza: venerdì 17 marzo 2023, in prima serata. (fonte TvBlog).*



La TV spazzatura che preferisco


----------



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La TV spazzatura che preferisco


2023 di Mediaset non male: ritorni di Ciao Darwin e Temptation Island.  Poi c'è l'incertezza del ritorno di Mai Dire per le serate evento.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Novembre 2022)

ciao darwin era oggettivamente spettacolare..il genodrome però era un pezzo portante...non possono sostituirlo con dei giochi "sicuri" senza snaturare il programma? che poi paradossalmente i rulli dove si è fatto male il tipo cadendo in acqua sembravano i piu sicuri...paradossalmente sembrava piu pericolosa la salita prima con la fune...

infatti non ho ancora capito la dinamica dell'incidente...lui si è fatto male sbattendo contro un rullo o cadendo male?


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> 2023 di Mediaset non male: ritorni di Ciao Darwin e Temptation Island.  Poi c'è l'incertezza del ritorno di Mai Dire per le serate evento.



Mediaset si comprasse i diritti per rifare Colpo Grosso


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ciao darwin era oggettivamente spettacolare*..il genodrome però era un pezzo portante*...non possono sostituirlo con dei giochi "sicuri" senza snaturare il programma? che poi paradossalmente i rulli dove si è fatto male il tipo cadendo in acqua sembravano i piu sicuri...paradossalmente sembrava piu pericolosa la salita prima con la fune...
> 
> infatti non ho ancora capito la dinamica dell'incidente...lui si è fatto male sbattendo contro un rullo o cadendo male?



I mi ricordo altri momenti …


----------



## __king george__ (12 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I mi ricordo altri momenti …


si ma quelli ci saranno..mi concentravo sul genodrome perchè appunto lo eliminano


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *si ma quelli ci saranno*..mi concentravo sul genodrome perchè appunto lo eliminano



Appunto. Il picco d’ascolto ci sarà lo stesso


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ciao darwin era oggettivamente spettacolare..il genodrome però era un pezzo portante...non possono sostituirlo con dei giochi "sicuri" senza snaturare il programma? che poi paradossalmente i rulli dove si è fatto male il tipo cadendo in acqua sembravano i piu sicuri...paradossalmente sembrava piu pericolosa la salita prima con la fune...
> 
> infatti non ho ancora capito la dinamica dell'incidente...lui si è fatto male sbattendo contro un rullo o cadendo male?


è vero era bellissimo il gioco dei rulli.
non ha neanche senso che lo tolgano perchè uno si è fatto male in 10 anni di programma. non mi pare un gioco pericoloso.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è vero era bellissimo il gioco dei rulli.
> non ha neanche senso che lo tolgano perchè uno si è fatto male in 10 anni di programma. non mi pare un gioco pericoloso.


I rulli nelle primissime edizioni non c'erano. Lo hanno messo dal 2010.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2022)

Speriamo bene. Non so come possa sopravvivere un programma così con il politically correct di oggi.

Temo faranno dei cambiamenti.


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ciao darwin era oggettivamente spettacolare..il genodrome però era un pezzo portante...non possono sostituirlo con dei giochi "sicuri" senza snaturare il programma? che poi paradossalmente i rulli dove si è fatto male il tipo cadendo in acqua sembravano i piu sicuri...paradossalmente sembrava piu pericolosa la salita prima con la fune...
> 
> infatti non ho ancora capito la dinamica dell'incidente...lui si è fatto male sbattendo contro un rullo o cadendo male?


I rulli in sé non dovrebbero c'entrare nulla, mi pare sia nella caduta che dato il fondo un pò troppo basso colpì la colonna vertebrale ed è rimasto paralizzato. 
Fosse questo basterebbe fare la vasca più alta ma ripensandoci i rulli sono pericolosissimi, basterebbe una gamba in avanti e una dietro e cadere per sfasciarsi, strano non sia mai successo nulla di grave in tutti questi anni. Però i concorrenti firmano e sanno a cosa vanno incontro, del resto giochi simili a MAI DIRE BANZAI vanno avanti da anni.
Io spero modifichino le prove ma che le facciano cmq, è il momento migliore del programma assieme alla sfilata


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Novembre 2022)

Temo che con i movimenti polemici del giorno d'oggi non vedremo molti culi in sovrimpessione,spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Zenos (13 Novembre 2022)

Quanto era bello seguire contemporaneamente Ciao Darwin e la fabbrica del degrado...maledetti lgbtVrankx+


----------



## raducioiu (13 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Paolo Bonolis* *rinnova *il suo ormai longevo contratto *con Mediaset*. Tra i programmi previsti, *altre due stagioni di "Avanti un Altro"* (80 puntate da registrare e che andranno in onda a gennaio 2023) ed il *ritorno di "Ciao Darwin"*, alla *nona edizione*, programma storico che manca in tv dal 2019.
> 
> A dare la notizia TvBlog, che aggiunge che la trasmissione che mette a confronto le categorie di persone *avrà delle modifiche*, tra cui parziale sostituzione degli autori del programma. È possibile che Ciao Darwin cambierà strutturalmente rispetto alle precedenti edizioni e potrebbe essere certa *l'eliminazione del gioco del "Genodrome"*, che ha portato problemi nell'ultima edizione del 2019 quando, in una puntata, un concorrente è rimasto paralizzato a causa di un incidente.


Le due cose parecchio divertenti erano proprio il Genodrome e la Macchina del Tempo (il resto lo consideravo un intermezzo tante volte noiosetto)... se tolgono il primo (che già senza rulli aveva faceva meno ridere) per me perde molto il programma.


----------



## Mauricio (13 Novembre 2022)

Ma c’è ancora qualcuno under 50 che guarda la tv? Come avete già ampiamente descritto, continuano a riproporre programmi vecchi e stravecchi. Così come i film o le serie tv sono roba antiquata o nuova ma di serie b. 
La televisione morirà con i 60enni di oggi: ormai è anacronistica. Pensate un attimo a come è strutturata: talk show dove se la cantano e se la suonano tra loro, con i soliti ospiti. Oggi c’è Twitch o simili dove lo spettatore può interagire, ed è live. 
Altra cosa la programmazione: al giorno d’oggi le persone vogliono vedere quello che preferiscono quando vogliono. Aspettare il venerdì sera le 21.30 o più tardi per la prima serata non ha più senso.
Davvero, non capisco come la tv possa ancora avere un pubblico “giovane” quando le alternative hanno una qualità superiore in tutto e la fruizione è personalizzata per utente.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Già ufficiale la data di partenza: venerdì 17 marzo 2023, in prima serata. (fonte TvBlog).*


spero che le ballerine non si trasformino in TRAV


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Temo che con i movimenti polemici del giorno d'oggi non vedremo molti culi in sovrimpessione,spero di sbagliarmi.


Li vedremo. Mediaset se ne è sempre fregata di queste cose, per motivi di guadagno in ascolti e Ciao Darwin, in particolare nelle fasce giovanissimi, fa risultati pazzeschi. L'unica cosa che non rivedremo saranno i rulli, sperando vengano degnamente sostituiti.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Li vedremo. Mediaset se ne è sempre fregata di queste cose, per motivi di guadagno in ascolti e Ciao Darwin, in particolare nelle fasce giovanissimi, fa risultati pazzeschi. L'unica cosa che non rivedremo saranno i rulli, sperando vengano degnamente sostituiti.


Che poi basta vedere Avanti un Altro, dove ogni anno fanno vedere i chiuli della Bonas e robe così. Ma lo stesso Temptation Island. Nell'ultima edizione di quest'ultimo programma, c'erano dei fidanzati che dicevano le peggiori cose alle loro fidanzate (tipo "l'ammazzo" e cose così) mentre vedevano che flirtavano con i single. Molto peggio di Ciao Darwin insomma, ed è strano che all'epoca non sia intervenuta la Boldrini e gente varia  .


----------



## Hellscream (13 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Madre Natura la vogliamo buttare?


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>


Con tutto il dovuto rispetto, ma la Kovac stravince su tutte  .


----------



## Blu71 (13 Novembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Questo ti riconcilia con il Mondo


----------



## Blu71 (13 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Con tutto il dovuto rispetto, ma la Kovac stravince su tutte  .



Eccola


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2022)

WLF.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> WLF.



Ti sei autocensurato?


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Temo che con i movimenti polemici del giorno d'oggi non vedremo molti culi in sovrimpessione,spero di sbagliarmi.


Sono abbastanza sicuro che li vedremo, altrimenti non si sarebbero nemmeno visti nell'ultima edizione.
Ci saranno tanti culi femminili e ovviamente per politically anche maschili e frociate varie a profusione, da questo punto di vista Bonolis non è mai stato di parte e non ha mai avuto paletti infatti è molto amato anche da gay e altri casi umani vari che invita  

Che bombe che ha la Di Benedetto, è rimasta 6 mesi al GF e non è mai uscito nulla


----------



## Raryof (13 Novembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ma c’è ancora qualcuno under 50 che guarda la tv? Come avete già ampiamente descritto, continuano a riproporre programmi vecchi e stravecchi. Così come i film o le serie tv sono roba antiquata o nuova ma di serie b.
> La televisione morirà con i 60enni di oggi: ormai è anacronistica. Pensate un attimo a come è strutturata: talk show dove se la cantano e se la suonano tra loro, con i soliti ospiti. Oggi c’è Twitch o simili dove lo spettatore può interagire, ed è live.
> Altra cosa la programmazione: al giorno d’oggi le persone vogliono vedere quello che preferiscono quando vogliono. Aspettare il venerdì sera le 21.30 o più tardi per la prima serata non ha più senso.
> Davvero, non capisco come la tv possa ancora avere un pubblico “giovane” quando le alternative hanno una qualità superiore in tutto e la fruizione è personalizzata per utente.


La tv semplicemente rifornirà l'on demand come già fa da anni per quanto mi riguarda e la tv molto semplicemente arriverà sempre dopo l'uscita di serie o quant'altro che arriveranno sempre prima online.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza sicuro che li vedremo, altrimenti non si sarebbero nemmeno visti nell'ultima edizione.
> Ci saranno tanti culi femminili e ovviamente per politically anche maschili e frociate varie a profusione, da questo punto di vista Bonolis non è mai stato di parte e non ha mai avuto paletti infatti è molto amato anche da gay e altri casi umani vari che invita
> 
> Che bombe che ha la Di Benedetto, è rimasta 6 mesi al GF e non è mai uscito nulla


Se Cenci rimane alla regia, li vedremo al 100%. Da notare che, paradossalmente al periodo che viviamo, Ciao Darwin era più "corretto" nelle prime edizioni, dove alla regia c'era il compianto Beppe Recchia, mentre dal 2010 in poi è diventato il festival della fiha, con qualche travestito a compensare  .


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Novembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza sicuro che li vedremo, altrimenti non si sarebbero nemmeno visti nell'ultima edizione.
> Ci saranno tanti culi femminili e ovviamente per politically anche maschili e frociate varie a profusione, da questo punto di vista Bonolis non è mai stato di parte e non ha mai avuto paletti infatti è molto amato anche da gay e altri casi umani vari che invita
> 
> Che bombe che ha* la Di Benedetto*, è rimasta 6 mesi al GF e non è mai uscito nulla


Tanta roba.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2022)

Già avevano messo Padre Natura mandingo, speriamo di non vendere scendere dalla scalinata il trans del grande fratello.


----------



## fabri47 (Mercoledì alle 22:59)

*Salta ufficialmente Ciao Darwin per questa stagione. Non andrà in onda nella primavera del 2023, come era ufficialmente previsto. Il motivo è dovuto agli alti costi della trasmissione per Mediaset, che sta attuando una vera e propria spending review (vedi il rinvio del ritorno di Mai Dire Gol e le continue repliche nel preserale).

Al momento, la nona edizione della trasmissione condotta da Paolo Bonolis è prevista per il prossimo autunno.*


----------



## fabri47 (Mercoledì alle 23:02)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salta ufficialmente Ciao Darwin per questa stagione. Non andrà in onda nella primavera del 2023, come era ufficialmente previsto. Il motivo è dovuto agli alti costi della trasmissione per Mediaset, che sta attuando una vera e propria spending review (vedi il rinvio del ritorno di Mai Dire Gol e le continue repliche nel preserale).
> 
> Al momento, la nona edizione della trasmissione condotta da Paolo Bonolis è prevista per il prossimo autunno.*


Lo prevedevo, visto che nei palinsesti Publitalia fino a marzo non se ne faceva cenno. Per me se ne parlerà nella primavera del 2024. Bonolis, specie dopo il flop di Music e Peter Pan nel 2017 e Scherzi a Parte nel 2018, che andarono in autunno appunto, preferirà che il programma vada in onda sempre da marzo in poi.

Mediaset da anni con le piezze al chiulo, dopo la pandemia poi non fa quasi più neanche i quiz. Due mesi di Gerry Scotti e di Bonolis ciascuno e poi repliche su repliche. E poi esce fuori Piersilvio che vanta successi qua e là.


----------

